# Giving Notice



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

They've given you notice - I can't imagine you would need to give them notice other than "hey, I've found another barn, I'll be leaving XXX"


----------



## Sam23 (Nov 1, 2011)

Okay, Thank You


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Since the property has sold their biggest concern will be that everyone has vacated by the date given.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If I found someplace to go I'd tell them verbally and follow up in writing, just because they were courteous enough to give 60 days instead of 30 days notice. Just being nice back, I guess.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I would let them know your intentions. You never know if you'll have to deal with them down the road. Don't burn your bridges after you cross them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sam23 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks, we are still on good terms and I was planning on telling them verbally. I just wasn't sure if y'all thought I should put it in writing also, but it looks like I will be staying through the end of the year anyway.


----------



## diggerchick (Nov 8, 2011)

You don't have to give notice as they know you have to leave anyways
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

